# Continuer chez Sosh ou changer ?



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai une question pour vous. En effet, depuis plusieurs mois, je suis chez Sosh sur l'offre à 24,99 euros avec 50Go et il y a une partie valable en Europe comme indiqué ici : "Vous profitez des appels et SMS/MMS illimités vers ces zones et vers la France. Vous profitez de vos 5 Go d’internet mobile comme si vous étiez en France.Débit réduit au-delà.". J'en suis satisfait. 

Néanmoins, pour en avoir parlé avec un ami, il m'a dit : "Tu paies 25e pour une offre sans engagement tu sais que chez RED par exemple tu as souvent des offres à vie pour 10e/mois. Cela te ferait économiser plus de 150e/an". Il n'y a pas de petite économie, d'autant plus si les offres sont similaires. Je me pose donc la question suivante : Dois-je changer ? Pour quoi ? Quand ? Et comment savoir si je gagne au change ? (Est-ce vraiment une offre à vie pour les 10e ?). Pour moi la qualité du réseau et du data est très importante, n'ayant pas encore la fibre, je suis souvent en partage de connexion. 

Quels sont vos avis ? Merci d'avance. Bonne journée.


----------



## edenpulse (30 Janvier 2020)

J'ai switché y'a 2 semaines chez Red by SFR. Pas eu de soucis, ça se passe très bien. 
Dois-tu changer? ben ça dépends si là où tu vis il y'a du réseau... si t'es dans des grandes agglomérations etc... y'aura aucun soucis, c'est pas free non plus quoi... (SFR propose une carte de couverture sur son site pour check)
Pourquoi ? ben pour payer moins cher? 
Quand? ben quand t'as envie.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Je viens de quitter Sosh (9,99 € pendant 2 ans et en janvier mon forfait était passé à 24,99€/mois) pour BT, forfait à 12€ à vie. Qualité du réseau là où j'habite et là où je vais en vacances très correcte.
Et si BT m'ajoute des options payantes, j'irai voir ailleurs profiter d'une autre promotion. Changer d'opérateur tél se fait tellement facilement !

Mais ce point est à vérifier pour toi car selon où tu habites, la couverture (donc la qualité de réception) peut varier…


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Merci ! J’habite à Aix-en-Provence. J’ai regardé, cela semble correct. Quelqu’un pour me confirmer ? Après la question c’est RED ou B&You pour 12e ? Là je gagnerai 160e/an c’est pas négligeable donc ça me plaît bien. Je lis que le débit 4G Orange est mieux que celui de SFR c’est significatif ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

Je suis chez Orange depuis mon premier mobile 
Très bon réseau surtout dans ma région.
Je ne changerais pas.
Par contre j’utilise mon forfait en France comme dans dans toute l’Europe


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Merci ! Donc pas un forfait sans engagement ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> Après la question c’est RED ou B&You pour 12e ?


B&You pour les 12€ (cette offre).


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> B&You pour les 12€ (cette offre).


Mieux que RED pour toi ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> Mieux que RED pour toi ?


RED, c'est SFR. Et j'ai banni SFR de ma vie il y a de ça quelques années.

Mais ce que tu dois regarder, c'est comment est la couverture de la 4G là ou tu habites, travailles, pars en vacances, etc. pour choisir l'opérateur qui va le mieux correspondre à tes besoins et habitudes.


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Voici des screens de ma zone de couverture avec les 3 opérateurs SFR, Orange et Bouygues, qu'en pensez-vous ?

https://imgur.com/bjsEOo1

https://imgur.com/vWHs6DZ

https://imgur.com/zbpZNFw

https://imgur.com/EG7tAFn

https://imgur.com/OtRh40V

https://imgur.com/d2Vr7qJ

Toi qui était chez Sosh, pas de différence notable avec B&You dans ta zone ?

Et voici la liste des antennes autour de mon lieu d'habitation : https://imgur.com/HAS0Uhe


----------



## ericse (30 Janvier 2020)

La position des antennes par opérateur peut aussi t'aider à choisir :















						Carte des Antennes Relais
					

Carte des antennes relais en France métropolitaine




					www.antennesmobiles.fr


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Cela me semble assez homogène comme distribution, vous ne trouvez pas ? Honnêtement, je peux gagner 150e/an en passant chez RED ou B&You (Sachant que si j'ai bien compris, les deux, c'est 12e à vie par mois). La question, c'est lequel prendre ?


----------



## jmaubert (30 Janvier 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai une question pour vous. En effet, depuis plusieurs mois, je suis chez Sosh sur l'offre à 24,99 euros avec 50Go et il y a une partie valable en Europe comme indiqué ici : "Vous profitez des appels et SMS/MMS illimités vers ces zones et vers la France. Vous profitez de vos 5 Go d’internet mobile comme si vous étiez en France.Débit réduit au-delà.". J'en suis satisfait.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 
Si tu envoies souvent des Sms à l'étranger, mieux vaut rester chez Sosh qui est le seul opérateur à les faire gratuitement( avec le forfait 50go )..Bouygues ( Bandyou ) les fait payer ainsi que SFR...En ce qui concerne le réseau ( du moins chez moi à la frontière allemande ) Orange est nettement au dessus ( même en itinérance en Allemagne ) devant Bouygues ( qui reste très correct )...SFR est une catastrophe...A toi de connaitre tes besoins pour changer


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

J'utilise très peu les SMS à vrai dire, maintenant. Je favorise WhatsApp et Messenger. Mon besoin reste la data en France car je n'ai pas la fibre pour le partage de connexion. Et là, je pourrai passer de 24,99 à 12e/mois ce qui est non négligeable sur une année. RED et B&You sont les deux restants. J'essaie de trancher.

Question annexe : La portabilité se fait automatiquement MAIS se retrouve-t-on avec un jour sans téléphone ou pas ?


----------



## jmaubert (30 Janvier 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> J'utilise très peu les SMS à vrai dire, maintenant. Je favorise WhatsApp et Messenger. Mon besoin reste la data en France car je n'ai pas la fibre pour le partage de connexion. Et là, je pourrai passer de 24,99 à 12e/mois ce qui est non négligeable sur une année. RED et B&You sont les deux restants. J'essaie de trancher.
> 
> Question annexe : La portabilité se fait automatiquement MAIS se retrouve-t-on avec un jour sans téléphone ou pas ?


Renseigne toi auprès d'amis ou connaissances qui sont sur différents réseau, ça pourra t'aider...Au pire, va chez l'un et si le réseau est mauvais tu peux toujours changer...En ce qui concerne la portabilité, çà se fait facilement et tu ne restes jamais sans téléphone..En changeant d'opérateur je n'ai pas utilisé le numéro temporaire fourni par le nouvel opérateur et j'ai attendu le sms m'indiquant que la nouvelle ligne était activée pour mettre la nouvelle carte Sim...Tout çà se passe très bien et c'est très simple !


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Merci. C'est au petit bonheur la chance alors ahaha ! Chez RED comme B&YOU c'est bien à vie ? Pas de traquenard derrière avec des augmentations forcées ?


----------



## jmaubert (30 Janvier 2020)

A propos des forfaits, je ne peux pas te renseigner, désolé !


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Test de débit 4G avec Sosh chez moi : Download 35.4 Mbit/s et en upload : 6.71.


----------



## jmaubert (30 Janvier 2020)

C’est correct ! Il faudrait pouvoir tester les autres opérateurs. 
Chez moi, en Download : Orange plus de 150 ! , Bouyvues environ 50 et SFR environ 5 ( les bons jours ) !!
En regardant sur le site de Bouygues, le forfait à 13,99/mois avec 60go et week-end illimité me paraît pas mal !


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Plus de 150, c'est dingue ! A l'heure actuelle, j'hésite entre : https://www.red-by-sfr.fr/forfaits-mobiles/red/orienteur?options=R60A-INC1&act=CQT ET https://www.bouyguestelecom.fr/panier/#/add/b-you-60-go-serie-speciale


----------



## boninmi (30 Janvier 2020)

Peut-être devrais tu chatter avec un conseiller Sosh pour demander quand ils vont proposer des forfaits analogues.


----------



## jmaubert (30 Janvier 2020)

Tellement dingue que j’ai du faire le test 4 fois avant d’y croire !
Les deux forfaits me paraissent très bien. Tout dépend du débit de chaque opérateur chez toi. Personnellement, je n’ai aucune confiance en SFR ( j’ai eu, ainsi que quelques amis, des soucis chez eux et je préfère les éviter ) mais c’est à toi de voir


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

C'est ce que j'entends depuis ce matin. J'ai posé la question à plusieurs personnes, au départ, elles m'ont dit de foncer, puis certains sont venues me voir en me disant que le SAV était très mauvais (L'inverse de B&You où tu peux aller en boutique). De ce que je comprends, seul le SAV pêche chez SFR.


----------



## jmaubert (30 Janvier 2020)

SFR est l’opérateur ayant reçu le plus de plaintes ces derniers temps. Je te laisse te renseigner sur Internet. Pour ton nouveau forfait si tu as une Apple Watch cellulaire, sache que Bouygues ne propose pas de forfait pour celle-ci. Seuls SFR et Orange le font.


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Je pense donc me tourner vers Bouygues si c'est vraiment le cas. J'ai l'AW mais pas cellulaire donc tout va bien !


----------



## jmaubert (30 Janvier 2020)

Ça me semble être la solution la plus sage ( si le débit est correct, bien sûr ) !


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Malheureusement, hormis la carte des antennes postée avant, je n'ai aucune idée du débit. :/


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci. C'est au petit bonheur la chance alors ahaha ! Chez RED comme B&YOU c'est bien à vie ? Pas de traquenard derrière avec des augmentations forcées ?


Ces entreprises sont en droit d'augmenter leur tarif quand elles t'apportent des "trucs" en plus. Mais tu es en droit de les refuser (il faut partir explorer notre page web, notre abonnement, etc.).




Dredriban a dit:


> De ce que je comprends, seul le SAV pêche chez SFR.


Une catastrophe absolue !


----------



## jmaubert (30 Janvier 2020)

Tu peux trouver les débits sur nPerf.com. Je viens de regarder et tous les opérateurs semblent sensiblement au même niveau à Aix en Provence


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Merci de toutes ces réponses, je fonce commander chez B&You alors ! Et j'espère que nous pouvons bien refuser pour rester à ce prix là ! En effet sur nPerf cela semble similaire ! Donc go chez B&You !


----------



## jmaubert (30 Janvier 2020)

Bon changement d’opérateur


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Question annexe : On est d'accord quand je commande chez B&You et demande la portabilité, ça résilie automatiquement chez mon autre opérateur, je n'ai rien à faire ?


----------



## jmaubert (30 Janvier 2020)

Tout à fait !


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Merci, je n'ai plus qu'à attendre, en espérant ne pas être un jour sans ligne ahaha !


----------



## jmaubert (30 Janvier 2020)

Normalement, tout devrait bien aller  Mais, si ça devait mal se passer, je suis content d’habiter à 800km


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Ahaha, merci ! Je ferai un retour sur le speedtest, tant que je n'y perds pas au change, les 156e annuel gagné font du bien, il n'y a pas de petites économies !


----------



## jmaubert (30 Janvier 2020)

Profites bien de tes économies !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> Question annexe : On est d'accord quand je commande chez B&You et demande la portabilité, ça résilie automatiquement chez mon autre opérateur, je n'ai rien à faire ?


Oui. Tu recevras des SMS te détaillant l'avancée de la procédure, tu *devras* activer ta ligne (n'oublie pas de le faire) et là seulement, la portabilité est enclenchée : tu recevras un SMS de Sosh qui te dira tristement 'vous allez nous quitter tel jour tel créneau horaire" et un autre SMS de BT te dira "super, vous nous rejoindrez tel jour tel créneau horaire"


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui. Tu recevras des SMS te détaillant l'avancée de la procédure, tu *devras* activer ta ligne (n'oublie pas de le faire) et là seulement, la portabilité est enclenchée : tu recevras un SMS de Sosh qui te dira tristement 'vous allez nous quitter tel jour tel créneau horaire" et un autre SMS de BT te dira "super, vous nous rejoindrez tel jour tel créneau horaire"



Merci. Dois-je le faire à un moment précis pour que les deux concordent ?


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> RED, c'est SFR. Et j'ai banni SFR de ma vie il y a de ça quelques années.


Pareil pour moi.
Pour s'abonner, là c'est très simple , on s'occupe vite et bien de toi, après...l'horreur !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci. Dois-je le faire à un moment précis pour que les deux concordent ?


Non. Tant que tu n'as pas activé ta ligne, la portabilité ne se fera pas. Donc fais le !


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Ok, merci ! J'attends ma carte SIM tout est commandé !


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2020)

Débit par région


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

Merci !


----------



## MrTom (30 Janvier 2020)

Ce que j'ai décidé de faire également, c'est de partir 3 mois ailleurs chez un autre opérateur de chez Sosh, pour y revenir en tant que nouveau client et bénéficier à nouveau de la réduction avec la qualité du réseau qu'on leur connait. Ca permet de tester et de se conforter ou non de rester chez un opérateur.
Mais dans 3 mois, si tu n'es pas satisfait, tu pourras revenir chez Sosh et bénéficier de la réduction proposée à ce moment là.

Il y a aussi le site suivant : https://www.mezabo.fr qui propose si j'ai bien compris, de t'indiquer à toi personnellement par mail, quand tu es en fin de contrat ou de période d'engagement, la meilleure offre actuelle par rapport à ton besoin. Il ne faut pas avoir peur de changer d'opérateur pour aller chez des MVNO, parfois trèèèèès agressifs par rapport aux 4 opérateurs historiques.


----------



## ibabar (30 Janvier 2020)

Dredriban a dit:


> Chez RED comme B&YOU c'est bien à vie ? Pas de traquenard derrière avec des augmentations forcées ?


Et bien si...!
Il y a 2 ou 3 ans j'ai opté pour une offre RED "à vie" concernant ma box internet (fausse-fibre câble sans option TV ni téléphone à 10€/ mois ce qui me convenait parfaitement pour mon usage: la vitesse est très bonne, je regarde Molotov sans souci et je n'ai presque jamais eu de problème de coupure ou merdes du genre).
Un peu avant Noël, un mail m'annonce que le débit va être upgradé sur la ligne et donc que le montant passera à 13€ (30% d'augmentation soit-dit en passant...), que j'ai 4 mois pour refuser cet avenant et que de toute façon je pourrai toujours résilier quand je veux puisqu'il s'agit d'une offre "sans engagement".

Bref, même à 13€ ça reste très intéressant, et mon immeuble vient tout juste d'être fibré il y a 3 ou 4 mois (après beaucoup d'énergie dépensée pour y parvenir !), donc à l'époque c'était ADSL, 4G (pas pas d'offre box, j'aurais dû bidouiller) ou câble (or il n'y a qu'un seul opérateur, alias SFR qui avait racheté Numéricâble).
J'aurais été nettement plus vigilant avec SFR qui était passé maître ès entourloupe il y a quelques temps, dans le genre d'un conseiller qui appelle et valide une option gratuite qui nous emprisonnait pour 12 ou 24 mois de plus, ou autres trucs du genre.
Mais avec les low-costs, il n'y a ni engagement ni subventionnement, donc pas de risque.

Donc je pense que le terme "à vie" est à envisager différemment sémantiquement parlant, je dirais plutôt "pas limité à 12 mois".
Dans le cas du mobile c'est très simple et indolore de changer d'opérateur aujourd'hui, mais encore faut-il y penser. J'avais souscrit un forfait à 7 ou 8€ (chez RED justement) pour chacun de mes parents. Je n'ai jamais repris le contrat, mais je pense qu'il a dû passé à 25€ au bout de 12 mois.
Il faut toujours jongler (et surtout basculer vers un autre opérateur, à moins de se lancer dans le sportif double portage pour revenir vers son opérateur initial avant la fin d'une promo), bref le "à vie", c'est la tranquillité.
J'avais opté pour un forfait Sosh à 5€ qui devait basculer à 25€, je guettais la date et j'ai eu un mail m'informant que mon forfait basculait à 10€ pour 12 mois (donc je suis resté mais en juin la question se reposera).
Dans le cas de l'internet fixe, c'est plus chiant: il faut renvoyer la box, il peut y avoir des problèmes de transfert de ligne (en tout cas avec les dégroupages des lignes cuivre, c'est renvoi de balle presque systématique entre SFR/BT/Free et Orange pour l'infrastructure), bref il y a toujours une période de coupure plus ou moins longue, ce qui est handicapant.


----------



## ibabar (30 Janvier 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Il ne faut pas avoir peur de changer d'opérateur pour aller chez des MVNO, parfois trèèèèès agressifs par rapport aux 4 opérateurs historiques


C'est vrai, d'autant que les promos à 5€ (voire moins, j'ai connu 0,99€ chez Free sur vente-privée !) sont finies: l'entente entre opérateurs est de retour. Bon à 10/12€ avec des 50 ou 60Go de DATA, ça reste très intéressants.
Attention toutefois avec les MVNO: ce n'est pas toujours évident de savoir de quel opérateur on dépendra. Certains achètent indifféremment des lignes à droite ou à gauche, donc ça peut être la loterie quand on insère sa SIM !

Car aucun opérateur n'est mauvais, mais les situations sont ultra-changeantes de l'un à l'autre.
Les cartes de couverture de territoire c'est du bullshit de nos jours, mieux vaut regarder où sont les antennes autour de chez soi (et encore ça dépend des obstacles).
J'ai vu (et dans des villes très denses) des résultats très divers à l'intérieur des bâtiments. A Montrouge (92) par exemple j'avais du mal à avoir la 3G, il fallait laisser l'iPhone près de la fenêtre pour que le réseau se stabilise et que je chope la 4G. Ma compagne en plein coeur du Vème dans ses nouveaux locaux me disait qu'avec SFR elle ne captait parfois pas.
Bref, il est important d'essayer: ça ne doit pas être difficile dans son entourage de trouver 4 personnes (une chez chaque opérateur). Bien sûr on peut changer à loisir, mais ils se rincent de plus en plus sur la carte SIM, parfois facturée jusqu'à 15€, donc si on reste très peu de temps, ça change beaucoup le montant moyen mensuel !!


----------



## Dredriban (30 Janvier 2020)

J’avoue que je suis très peu coutumié du changement d’opérateur. Il y a plusieurs années, j’étais chez Free. J’avais 3/4 du temps une bare voire « Réseau indisponible ». J’étais passé chez Sosh. J’en étais très satisfait mais de nos jours payer 25e un forfait, c’est élevé, donc j’ai tenté celui de B&You pour 12e avec 10e de SIM (Oui ça pique si on change tous les 4 matins cela dit). A voir


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2020)

Moi , je reste chez Orange j'ai un forfait open 50 Go + deux Muti sim , choses que pas beaucoup d'opérateurs font


----------



## ibabar (31 Janvier 2020)

@Jura39 C’est quoi Open ? C’est le quadruple play avec offre combinée box internet + ligne mobile ?
En tout cas visiblement Orange a les mêmes pratiques cavalières que ses concurrents...
https://www.capital.fr/entreprises-...rrait-grimper-si-vous-nintervenez-pas-1360825

Je pense que tu parles de l’option « multi SIM » qui te permet d’avoir 2 SIM (ce qu’on appelait dans le temps « puces jumelles »), et non « 2 multi SIM » (pléonasme cher ami ).
Je l’ai aussi chez Sosh pour 5€, mais c’est vrai que je crois RED et B&You ne le proposent pas (pour les branches low-cost donc, même si c’est toujours plus intéressant d’avoir 2 forfaits RED à 12€ que 1 SFR à 50 ou 60€ avec l’option « offerte »...).


----------



## ibabar (31 Janvier 2020)

Je note surtout que la nouvelle « norme » dans ces forfaits bas prix (de 8 à 12€) s’établit sur un gros forfait 40 à 60Go mais avec une offre en roaming limitée à 5Go souvent.
Ce qui est chiant pour les frontaliers certes mais aussi quand on part en week-end où on a tôt fait de consommer pas mal de DATA à l’étranger (Plans, streaming musique ou vidéo, upload de photos...etc).


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> @Jura39 C’est quoi Open ? C’est le quadruple play avec offre combinée box internet + ligne mobile ?
> En tout cas visiblement Orange a les mêmes pratiques cavalières que ses concurrents...
> https://www.capital.fr/entreprises-...rrait-grimper-si-vous-nintervenez-pas-1360825
> 
> ...


Oui Open , c'est le forfait internet de la maison , celui du mobile , le téléphone de la maison 
Pour le multi sim
J'ai l'Apple watch , l'iPhone et l'iPad


----------

